# Orange County CA Installers



## pezdacandyboi (Aug 29, 2009)

Any installers in Orange County area?

Basic Install
Hertz HK165(need some cutting of door panel to mount to door)
Small amp rack
Maybe even sound deadening if price is good enough for me not to do it myself


----------



## jimbo2246 (Dec 1, 2009)

Talk to Shane at Al & Eds Auto Sound. They do great work and prices are reasonable. There phone number is 714-444-1141.

-Jimbo


----------



## roller (Oct 30, 2009)

My friends recommend Beach Autosound in Huntington Beach and Gold Star Audio in Irvine.

Beach Autosound has a better rep.. And just so you know I've never actually used either.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Speaker Works in Orange, Welcome to SpeakerWorks/USD Audio


----------



## pezdacandyboi (Aug 29, 2009)

Goldstar has some nicer prices compared to Beach Autosound which is pretty much msrp. My friend went to beach and didn't really like the install there


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i have a friend who does more basic installs on the side purely for run, he is very meticulous and a great guy, lives in yorba linda.

find member mr X on the forum and PM him, Dom is his name, tell him i referred you.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Maybe Advanced Car Creations in Garden Grove? Haven't seen many of their installs but the last time I was there I was pretty blown away by some of the gear they stock.


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> i have a friend who does more basic installs on the side purely for run, he is very meticulous and a great guy, lives in yorba linda.
> 
> find member mr X on the forum and PM him, Dom is his name, tell him i referred you.



i need a good installer to finish a few things

also


----------



## xxEMOxx (Sep 29, 2009)

I know a shop up the 405 that does amazing clean work for a super fair price.

Its in Redondo Beach though, so maybe thats outta the question for you guys, but the installer is good, skilled and does not do flea mart work!!!


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

Michael Thompson at Method Sound did a great job on my Mazda P5. He is very knowledgeable, and takes a lot of pride in his work. 

home

Don't let the expensive car emblems on the side of the website steer you away from contacting him. He will work with you and your budget, and will work on any vehicle, not just high end ones like are on his homepage.

He's located in the Mission Viejo/Aliso Viejo area.


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

rjcastr said:


> i need a good installer to finish a few things
> 
> also


Dom's the one who did my Z (thread here) and the dash pods on my Civic (most recently). Excellent attention to detail, quality work and affordable.


----------



## Sinusone (Dec 30, 2009)

xxEMOxx said:


> I know a shop up the 405 that does amazing clean work for a super fair price.
> 
> Its in Redondo Beach though, so maybe thats outta the question for you guys, but the installer is good, skilled and does not do flea mart work!!!


whats the store called?


----------



## 3dfx (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for recommending gold star audio, I went there Saturday, lots of great gear and extremely knowledgeable techs with great prices. As an added bonus they are basically next door neihbors with Hertz (which Im in the market for). 

Theyre ordering me some components this week and should be doing the install this Saturday, Ill post back with the results.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

redcalimp5 said:


> Michael Thompson at Method Sound did a great job on my Mazda P5. He is very knowledgeable, and takes a lot of pride in his work.
> 
> home
> 
> ...


x2 ^^


----------



## reallyslow (Mar 2, 2010)

Are there any shops in the Long Beach area you guys recommend?


----------



## 3dfx (Nov 20, 2008)

reallyslow said:


> Are there any shops in the Long Beach area you guys recommend?


I live in Long Beach, and I took the trek down to Gold Star in Irvine from recommendations, and I am beyond happy. I WILL return to Gold Star for any more audio needs. 

Just take the 405 up to the 55 North, only takes 20 minutes without traffic.


----------



## the sko (Oct 28, 2009)

I was going to recommend Gold Start as well.

They did my system, great guys easy to work with and the numbers come out good.

Jay's a cool cat...

-Sko


----------



## wootang00 (Apr 27, 2011)

thanks


----------

